
Samsung just unveiled the widest computer monitor you can buy - bhartzer
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-qh90-super-ultra-wide-329-monitor-photos-2017-6/
======
BatFastard
Wow, if they could just make it a little taller. I can't give up 2nd monitor
in portrait mode for my code window.

~~~
bhartzer
I wonder if you can use this monitor in portrait mode?

~~~
BatFastard
Lol, I seriously doubt it!

